

'Apple doesn’t care': Why one longtime indie roleplaying game maker has left iOS - Gbits
http://n4g.com/news/1716253/apple-doesnt-care-why-one-longtime-indie-role-playing-game-maker-has-left-ios

======
Someone
This is an extended story of what was discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9390665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9390665).

As far as I can tell this story only confirms what was inferred from the
earlier article in the earlier thread.

------
Gbits
Developer is Jeff Vogel (Exile, Avernum, Avadon).

------
michaelpinto
you can't view the article without being logged in

~~~
DerekL
This seems to be the original article:
[http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/27/apple-doesnt-care-why-
one-...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/27/apple-doesnt-care-why-one-longtime-
indie-role-playing-game-maker-has-left-ios/)

